# Do you say Grace in public?



## etexas (Jun 28, 2008)

If you are go out to eat with family and friends, do you Pray before eating?


----------



## Davidius (Jun 28, 2008)

When I am with Christian friends and family, yes.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jun 28, 2008)

Sometimes, but not as often as I should.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## etexas (Jun 28, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Sometimes, but not as often as I should.


Actually, I HAVE started into conversation and let it slip! Oops!


----------



## etexas (Jun 28, 2008)

joshua said:


> I give thanks, sometimes audibly, sometimes silently.


Silent counts! God can hear!


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 28, 2008)

I pray with my family or Christian friends; if I'm with someone I don't think is a believer, I bow my head for a quick, silent prayer -- not making a big deal about it.


----------



## etexas (Jun 28, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> I pray with my family or Christian friends; if I'm with someone I don't think is a believer, I bow my head for a quick, silent prayer -- not making a big deal about it.


Not a bad policy, it keeps the unbeliever from A. Making mockery. B. Keeps them in a "comfort level" so that they can be ministered to.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 28, 2008)

I always pray before receiving food. Would you believe that the admonition to "pray without ceasing" explains my need for a diet? No. Would you believe . . .

* If I am with other Chrisitan people we always pray.
* If I am representing my ministry with a vendor, I request permission to return thanks audibly before the meal (nobody has ever refused to permit me to lead in prayer).
* If I'm with non believers in a business setting, I pray silently.


----------



## The Swan (Jun 28, 2008)

etexas said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, but not as often as I should.
> ...



Why is praying before each meal something we SHOULD do?


----------



## etexas (Jun 28, 2008)

The Swan said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Ex Nihilo said:
> ...


Read post #10, it shows our thanks to the Lord for provision, Christ Himself blessed meals.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 29, 2008)

Is saying thanks after the meal alright to? I sometimes forget to ask the blessing especially when in a hurry but always try to remember to give thanks for the meal received when finished. Mostly aloud but when necessary, silent. 
I have seen some people say the blessing so loud they had the attention of everyone in the restaurant. Not sure though if they had God's.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2008)

We did before eating at a Chinese food resteraunt tonight.


----------



## etexas (Jun 29, 2008)

Josiah said:


> We did before eating at a Chinese food resteraunt tonight.


Amen. Chinese food is great, so I am always thankful for it!


----------



## KMK (Jun 29, 2008)

My wife makes sure we do, even if I 'forget'! 

BTW, welcome back, etexas!!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Jun 29, 2008)

KMK said:


> My wife makes sure we do, even if I 'forget'!
> 
> BTW, welcome back, etexas!!!!!!


 Hi Ken! Yes my wife is pretty good at reminding me as well! To Godly wives!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm going to get some spaghetti. I'll try not to eat it like this guy though.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 29, 2008)

etexas said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > My wife makes sure we do, even if I 'forget'!
> ...




Amen.


----------



## etexas (Jun 29, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> I'm going to get some spaghetti. I'll try not to eat it like this guy though.



I thought that was the proper way to eat spaghetti!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, but... I don't like the attitude that feels we must disturb everyone elses meal by standing up and bawling our prayer at the top of our lungs.

When with unbelieving friends, bowing the head is obvious but inobtrusive. At home, of course, we do as normal.


----------



## etexas (Jun 29, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Yes, but... I don't like the attitude that feels we must disturb everyone elses meal by standing up and bawling our prayer at the top of our lungs.
> 
> When with unbelieving friends, bowing the head is obvious but inobtrusive. At home, of course, we do as normal.


I agree. But as a Presbyterian and former Anglican, I tend not to bellow Prayers in any event.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2008)

A former pastor of mine told this story-

"I was at McDonalds one day and before I ate my food I bowed my head and said a silent grace. When I looked up a table of young men were all staring at me laughing. One of them looked at me and asked-

"Does everyone do that where you come from?"

I looked back at the young man and answered-

"No, the pigs don't."


----------



## etexas (Jun 29, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> A former pastor of mine told this story-
> 
> "I was at McDonalds one day and before I ate my food I bowed my head and said a silent grace. When I looked up a table of young men were all staring at me laughing. One of them looked at me and asked-
> 
> ...


Chuckle! Nice!


----------



## Zenas (Jun 29, 2008)

I do it, and I've never had anyone give me a problem. In fact, one time, a man walked up to me afterwards in the mall and said he was encouraged by it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 29, 2008)

Almost always (at least silently) and if we're with the kids, I would say it's pretty much 100%, and quiet but audible to everyone at the table.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm trying to remember where I read about some of the puritans praying before the meal as a blessing and after the meal in thanks. Makes sense when you think about it and would be a good transition into family worship ...


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 29, 2008)

I realize my heads bowed and I'm praying after the fact, think about what others might be thinking for a second, get over it, and keep going.


----------



## etexas (Jun 29, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> I'm trying to remember where I read about some of the puritans praying before the meal as a blessing and after the meal in thanks. Makes sense when you think about it and would be a good transition into family worship ...


Indeed! The Puritans were big into saying grace, they viewed it as a way of Worship in all areas of life. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 29, 2008)

My family prays when we are out to eat and before each meal at home. We have found that when we have unbelieving family or friends in our home for dinner they have come to expect us to pray and will bow their heads with us. When we are out for dinner we pray quietly among ourselves. When we forget, my children are always there to remind us!


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 29, 2008)

We definitely expect anyone in our home to participate with us. "As for me and my house ..."


----------



## jambo (Jun 29, 2008)

We would pray when out and I can think of a couple of occasions where the waitress has returned with something as we have been praying and has waited silently at the table till we have finished before placing down whatever she was bringing..


----------



## etexas (Jun 29, 2008)

jambo said:


> We would pray when out and I can think of a couple of occasions where the waitress has returned with something as we have been praying and has waited silently at the table till we have finished before placing down whatever she was bringing..


Cool! You never know, you may be making a "silent witness."


----------



## christiana (Jun 29, 2008)

It to me is a matter of having a thankful heart and not letting the world squeeze me into its mold. I may say, 'Escuse me while I ask the Lord to bless our food'. That may or may not precipitate more conversation, depending on who is present. When with believing women we join hands and one says grace, no matter where we are eating. Even if eating out alone I still bow my head and say grace! That can be a silent witness. I know it can also be cause for derision, but so be it. Its a small thing to tolerate.


----------



## etexas (Jun 29, 2008)

christiana said:


> It to me is a matter of having a thankful heart and not letting the world squeeze me into its mold. I may say, 'Escuse me while I ask the Lord to bless our food'. That may or may not precipitate more conversation, depending on who is present. When with believing women we join hands and one says grace, no matter where we are eating. Even if eating out alone I still bow my head and say grace! That can be a silent witness. I know it can also be cause for derision, but so be it. Its a small thing to tolerate.


Amen Sister! We should never be ashamed of thanking the Lord for his gifts!


----------



## jambo (Jun 29, 2008)

My brother is not a Christian yet whenever we are out for a meal he would always ask me to give thanks.


----------



## etexas (Jun 29, 2008)

jambo said:


> My brother is not a Christian yet whenever we are out for a meal he would always ask me to give thanks.


Very cool!


----------



## bookslover (Jun 29, 2008)

My late father, who was not a believer, once told me that, at a job where he once was employed, there was one guy who said a silent grace at lunch in the break room they had. But, dad said, he would always make sure he looked like he was cleaning his glasses or rubbing his eyes to make it not look like he was praying. Due to this wimpy individual, dad was further confirmed in his unbelief.

Why are some Christians so timid in public places?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 30, 2008)

> I'm trying to remember where I read about some of the puritans praying before the meal as a blessing and after the meal in thanks. Makes sense when you think about it and would be a good transition into family worship ...



This is the Dutch tradition too - prayer before, scripture after eating, and then prayer after Scripture to give thanks for the meal and the worship time.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 30, 2008)

Definitely.


----------



## etexas (Jun 30, 2008)

I wish to put a little "bite" into this. Yeah I KNOW so shoking I can bring controversy into anything! A very small number have said no. Curious: Why? Are you ungrateful? Do you think the fact Messiah blessed food not "good enough"? If it seems I am being tough here, perhaps I am. CHALLENGE! Why not say Grace?


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 30, 2008)

This is a good discussion. I always used to say grace before a meal no matter what I was doing or where I went. Sadly, I began to associate it with my former legalistic lifestyle and got out of the habit. Being thankful for is a heart thing, but I do think it teaches our children a good lesson. 

By the way, does anyone know the origin of giving thanks?


----------



## etexas (Jun 30, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> This is a good discussion. I always used to say grace before a meal no matter what I was doing or where I went. Sadly, I began to associate it with my former legalistic lifestyle and got out of the habit. Being thankful for is a heart thing, but I do think it teaches our children a good lesson.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know the origin of giving thanks?


I know where you are coming from, and truly I am not tying to get into legalism, as I made mention in an earlier post, I have had times when I was yapping, and forgot. (oops) But I do not beat myself up about it. As to the origins, we know Christ did it, the feeding of the multitudes and the Last Supper. The Last Supper has ties to Passover so perhaps some OT tie ins are there? Pastors? Help out here.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jun 30, 2008)

I think Christ giving thanks before eating is a good example, as Max stated above.

Paul also makes reference to it in *Romans 14:6* when he says, "_He that eateth, eatheth to the Lord, for he giveth God thanks_;"


----------



## Hippo (Jun 30, 2008)

etexas said:


> I wish to put a little "bite" into this. Yeah I KNOW so shoking I can bring controversy into anything! A very small number have said no. Curious: Why? Are you ungrateful? Do you think the fact Messiah blessed food not "good enough"? If it seems I am being tough here, perhaps I am. CHALLENGE! Why not say Grace?



Because as a question of fact I do not, hence the honest answer is no.

I am not going to defend this practice as it is not defensible. I am glad that this thread has brought this failing to my attention. One more to add to the list and another thing that I need to change in my life.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think we should be timid in prayer while eating out, but neither do I think we should make spectacles of ourselves. I once had a pastor that prayed so loud before we ate at the Pizza Hut, that it was just ridiculous. You have to respect the fact that you are in a public place. All it did was draw attention to himself.


----------



## etexas (Jun 30, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> I don't think we should be timid in prayer while eating out, but neither do I think we should make spectacles of ourselves. I once had a pastor that prayed so loud before we ate at the Pizza Hut, that it was just ridiculous. You have to respect the fact that you are in a public place. All it did was draw attention to himself.


AMEN! I am not ashamed to say Grace in Public, but I agree, if you sat at a table behind my wife and myself (unless you were doing some weird eavesdropping ) what you would hear, if anything would sound like quiet conversation. God "ain't" deaf! I don't have to shout at Him. Peace.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 30, 2008)

I only remember one time when we didn't have prayer before a meal when I was growing up. My dad and I were at a truck stop in Louisiana, and he was deep in conversation with a trucker sitting at the counter with us, so he indicated to me that I could go ahead and eat.


----------



## etexas (Jun 30, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I only remember one time when we didn't have prayer before a meal when I was growing up. My dad and I were at a truck stop in Louisiana, and he was deep in conversation with a trucker sitting at the counter with us, so he indicated to me that I could go ahead and eat.


That is cool. I grew up in a pretty "nominal" setting, and most Prayers were when there were family functions. I think is pretty awesome to hear from those on the PB who were not mere (cultural Christians).


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 30, 2008)

Hold on... the topic is "Do you say Grace in public?" then I just realized the poll is "Do you Pray in public?"

I was thinking only about SAYING grace out in public before eating. From context that is what most people were thinking. I did not count being grateful or praying silently as saying grace as it seems to avoid the question somewhat.

I do not say grace in public unless I am with some Christian friends. Even then it depends where we are. I see "grace", as in saying it out-loud, as a tradition, a good biblical tradition, but even so a tradition. I do it when I can, but when it will create a disturbance or endanger lives then I do not. I mean when in muslim dominated areas of central asia for example I say thanks in my heart. Although I remember in another part of the world where this is illegal we sat around the table and looked at each other as if in discussion but actually we were praying. No one could tell the difference because they didn't speak English. Later on a train I saw some Muslims praying and the guards ordered them to stop and made discreet, but somewhat embarrassing fuss. It confirms the fact that there would be problems.


----------



## etexas (Jun 30, 2008)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> Hold on... the topic is "Do you say Grace in public?" then I just realized the poll is "Do you Pray in public?"
> 
> I was thinking only about SAYING grace out in public before eating. From context that is what most people were thinking. I did not count being grateful or praying silently as saying grace as it seems to avoid the question somewhat.
> 
> I do not say grace in public unless I am with some Christian friends. Even then it depends where we are. I see "grace", as in saying it out-loud, as a tradition, a good biblical tradition, but even so a tradition. I do it when I can, but when it will create a disturbance or endanger lives then I do not. I mean when in muslim dominated areas of central asia for example I say thanks in my heart. Although I remember in another part of the world where this is illegal we sat around the table and looked at each other as if in discussion but actually we were praying. No one could tell the difference because they didn't speak English. Later on a train I saw some Muslims praying and the guards ordered them to stop and made discreet, but somewhat embarrassing fuss. It confirms the fact that there would be problems.


You were right the topic is actually about saying Grace in public. In your case Brother, I do think we can "speak" to God in our hearts and in a dangerous situation, my  is this counts as grace. Oh and I just noticed! Ooops!!!! Sorry, the title of my Thread is Do you say Grace in public, on the poll, I put do you pray in public. Sorry about that!


----------



## Grymir (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes we do. Just like when we are at home. We don't care who is there or watching. Even with 'unbelieving' family members. They join in to.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 1, 2008)

etexas said:


> Josiah said:
> 
> 
> > We did before eating at a Chinese food resteraunt tonight.
> ...



Amen! I've been talking about Chinese food all week!


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jul 1, 2008)

Always say grace in public. Besides, my three year old would remind me anyway, should I forget


----------



## Brother John (Jul 5, 2008)

etexas said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > I pray with my family or Christian friends; if I'm with someone I don't think is a believer, I bow my head for a quick, silent prayer -- not making a big deal about it.
> ...


----------

